# JD 332 Trans fluid



## ssprankle (Jul 11, 2012)

I bought this little workhorse used, no manual. What type of fluid does the hydrostatic transmission use? There's no dipstick either, should there be one?

Thanks!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

They use JD hi-vis fluid.On my LX266,there's a filler at the rear.No dipstick,just indicator lines on the plastic reservoir ,for full/add.


----------



## ssprankle (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks, appreciate ya!


----------

